

Sperm Wars - jcnnghm
http://littlebitofcode.com/2010/02/15/sperm-wars

======
greenlblue
Never understood evolutionary psychology and for that matter any kind of
psychological or evolutionary theory because all such theories explain things
post facto and don't have any predictive power. It is easy to cook up a theory
to explain a whole bunch of facts and evolutionary psychology is one such
theory so any time it comes up I completely ignore it.

~~~
orangecat
Predictions: even in a society which has eliminated gender discrimination and
doesn't impose any pressure to conform to stereotypical roles, there will be
more female teachers and more male engineers, more women than men will quit
their jobs to raise children, and males will be overrepresented among
criminals, the homeless, and the very top achievers in most fields.

Granted that will be hard to demonstrate, because the very fact of any
disparity in outcomes can also "prove" that discrimination still exists.

~~~
greenlblue
Really? That seems to me more like historical observation than biological
fact.

------
yurifury
Highly recommend Sperm Wars. Interestingly, it was recommended to me from
Tucker Max's reading list, who is the topic of the linked "The New Dating
Game" article.

------
herdrick
Full of unsupported claims. Reads like fiction.

